#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Johnny goes home

## Johnny Longprong

I havent been back to my home town for years. There isnt much there for me anymore, but I had to have one last look before my last big sleep. The town is deserted now, a victim of drought, pestilence and disease. The whole area is under foreign ownership and being landbanked for the future.

----------


## Lily

It looks like Aus. Where is it?

----------


## good2bhappy

That make Issan look prosperous

----------


## Johnny Longprong

The old home. We were really poor but we had a brick house. It was a bit crowded at times in there with 6 kids, but in the winter time we were happy to have the body heat.

----------


## Lily

Taking the piss!

----------


## Johnny Longprong

This is the neighbour’s house. I can remember sitting in front of their huge fireplace delousing Peggy Campbell’s hair. She was my girlfriend for a while. They were Scots like us and her father trusted me with her on my honour. Even though I very often had lustful thoughts about her, I never allowed my hands to wander. I later found out that one of my friends was servicing her anyway.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

This was the house of the rich people. He was a stock agent, a sort of a cross between a real estate agent and a used car salesman. He was a miserable bastard and we used to throw rocks on his roof for fun.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

This was the local cop shop. I remember getting dragged there by my ear for some minor misdemeanour, lectured by a loud copper with bad breath and then kicked up the arse with a size 11 boot onto that path out front. I often look back fondly at that experience and believe that it forged my future life. Yes, I never got caught again.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

The local pub. Mum used to send me down to drag dad home for dinner. Women weren’t allowed in hotels in those days unless they were women of ill repute.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

This log construction house was typical for the poorer people.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

The local milliner lived here. She was an attractive, dark haired woman who always looked a million quid. She used to walk around town sticking her bosoms out and we young fellas used to lust over her and her daughter. One of my friends used to reckon that she had her way with him, but I think he was bullshitting.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

The school. 
Many happy days were spent here. Everyone had a job to do, and if you failed to do your duty, you would get whacked unmercifully with the cane. The teacher had a cabinet with bamboo canes of all thicknesses and lengths. He would take great pleasure in pulling the different canes out,  flexing them and making swishing sounds with them whilst you were awaiting punishment. Once, a fella pissed his pants during this process, to the immense amusement of the class.
My job was to bring in sufficient firewood. One day I found a relatively harmless Whip Snake there, bought it in and put it in his desk drawer. The poor teacher got a hell of a fright and was also bitten on the hand when he tried to remove it. My classmates were laughing like drains. When asked who was responsible, no one snitched, so he caned the whole class except the girls. He was a poor unhappy bastard with a cranky face, and a wife as ugly as a hatful of bums.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

This was the Harbourmaster’s house. He was a lovely old sea captain who had been given this job after a life at sea. He had cut his teeth as a boy on the old sailing ships and what he couldn’t teach you about boats, wasn’t worth knowing. He taught me how to sail.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

This was the brickworks. The old kiln would make great pizza oven.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

The farrier’s house and stables. He would do my horse for free and was an all round good bloke with huge broad shoulders and hands as big as dinner plates. The horses would shudder when they saw him coming and he would smack them in the head if they tried it on.

----------


## Rural Surin

Rather enjoy these structural pics. Have this rustic romantic manner about them.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

The Blacksmith’s place complete with bellows and air forced forge. The metal strips against the wall are for putting around wooden cart wheels.

----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Lily

Is it somewhere around Bendigo or Ballarat?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Nice pics mate. Any chance of letting us know where it is?

----------


## Lily

^ I have been asking that too Marmite. Eucalypt trees in the background.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

This thing is the crows nest. The harbourmasters assistant would climb up here to sight ships coming up the estuary.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

An old trading boat. Well beyond repair but still afloat.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

This used to be the old Harbourmaster’s boat. He would be turning over in his grave if he could see this skeleton. I remember it as white with blue trim. It had a mast and sail which he would use instead of the new fangled motor whenever he could.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

The old mill. This was a fairly substantial building built from local stone and has weathered very well. As kids we would climb up onto the roof, tie a rope to the bearer and walk down the wall. I suppose they would call it abseiling now.

----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Johnny Longprong

This was the typical roof construction style of the average worker’s home, using branches from the local hardwood eucalyptus trees which was strong and relatively long lasting.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I have been asking that too Marmite.


Maybe if I locked the thread or summit, he'll let us know via a new thread?

----------


## Elwood

he can take photos and type but cant read. where is it???? please let us know to stop this pain

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Some of the poorer people used this “wattle and daub” style of construction. Basically sticks, with mud and leaves as the filler.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Here are a few of the typical houses. Most houses had an acre or so to do some subsistence farming, run a cow or two and some chooks.

----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Lily

Somewhere in Tassie?

Although it looks a bit dry for there.

I think you should send it to the games room, Marmite.

----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Johnny Longprong

The old church is a testament to the skills of the English and Scottish immigrant stonemasons. Note the beautifully curved corners.

----------


## Lily

If we ever find out where it is, we could set up a Teak Door village there. No one else seems to want it and some of them could be made quite liveable.

 :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Longprong

The gaol. Many a prisoner took his last steps out of these doors to the gallows. The whole town would gather when there was an execution or a flogging. We kids would have to climb a tree to see over the adults.

----------


## Lily

Is it in NZ? Scottish kind of suggests that, although the gaol doesn't.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

The old court house is probably the most impressive building in town.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

It was great sport when someone was in the stocks. We would hurl rotten fruit, sticks, stones and abuse at the detainees and hope we never again crossed their path. We kids were super scared of this device and it was a great incentive to stay on the straight and narrow.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

This was the ultimate disincentive to a life of crime. You could see them put the noose on the victim, usually with a hood. The minister would stand by reading a prayer, and without warning, the hangman would pull the trapdoor lever. The body was below the fence level, but you could see the rope bounce around. It was a pretty effective device, except for one time when they had to lift the bloke up and drop him again

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Thanks for the interest Lily, MTD, RS, Elwood, GBH, but I have to concentrate when posting and cannot be disturbed. Us old fellas can't be distracted whilst on the job. 
Yes, it is is in Australia, NSW in fact, but I cannot disclose the exact location. I was allowed back on site on the strict understanding that I didn't disclose the location of the site, as the whole district is now in foreign ownership, and the new owners are very protective. If I disclose where it is I might end up under a tank, or in a re-education programme, so please respect my privacy on this. The return was quite an emotional experience and I would appreciate your discretion.

----------


## Thetyim

Wonderful pictures Johnny
Could almost be a film set
Keep 'em coming

----------


## Lily

Ok, but it is somewhere near Bathurst or Lithgow or close.

----------


## peterpan

Great pictures JL  but for the life of me can't recall seeing those buildings before, reminds me of Tassie but I know you don't shag yer sister so you couldn't be from there.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> Ok, but it is somewhere near Bathurst or Lithgow or close.


Lily, you know I am not a tease, I would tell you as a Myall river person one on one, but I am really bound to secrecy in the broader media. It is a lot closer to home than you would think, but "lost in time".

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> Great pictures JL but for the life of me can't recall seeing those buildings before, reminds me of Tassie but I know you don't shag yer sister so you couldn't be from there.


Do you know how to circumcise a Tasmanian PP?

----------


## jizzybloke

Like a time warp, thanks JLP!

----------


## Lily

> I would tell you as a Myall river person one on one,


Ok, this is getting serious now. I am going to get my friend Chalkey, onto this. He will know.

You could even know him!!! 

There is not a timber mill there also, is there? Bit of a long shot, that.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> There is not a timber mill there also, is there?


No, but that might be the other side of my family at Naranie. Lily, don't dig too deep, or you could find out that we are related and that might really worry you!!

----------


## Lily

^No chance of that, but if you dont know Chalkey, you are not a real Myall River man.

Is it somewhere up near Karuah?

----------


## Thetyim

Lily, with all due respect, the man does not want to say where it is and has given his reasons.

Why are you still probing on a public forum ?

----------


## Lily

> Lily, with all due respect, the man does not want to say where it is and has given his reasons. Why are you still probing on a public forum ?


Eh? ?????

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> you are not a real Myall River man. Is it somewhere up near Karuah?


No, it isn't. The Myall River is quite removed from Karuah as you know. As I said, I would willingly tell you, one on one, exactly where this is. However I am not in a position to tell you on the broad media. I'll be in BKK in April. Lets have a beer and I will let you know who I am, and who is up who.

----------


## TizMe

Johnny, I visited your home town as a school kid, probably 30 odd years ago. I recognise some of the buildings, but your secret is safe with me.

----------


## Timpatco

Hey "Lilly" are you quite the full quid? Glad you are not on our team at quizz night  :Smile: 

Timpatco

----------


## Timpatco

OK,tick tock-tick tock times a wastin' - quick guess Twofold Bay, Eden

----------


## Agent_Smith

Stocks?  Hangings?  Good lord, did ya burn witches, too?

----------


## Jock Itch

Great thread Johnny !

- amazing to see those old 'forgotten' places and tragic that they have been left like that - even worse to think they have been locked up on foreign owned land !.

Testament to the craftsmanship of the builders for them to stand the test of time - would've been hard work back then !

J

----------


## mikenot

> The gaol. Many a prisoner took his last steps out of these doors to the gallows. The whole town would gather when there was an execution or a flogging. We kids would have to climb a tree to see over the adults.


A bit of literary license here ?
It's in NSW, right ? the last hangings in NSW were before WW2, and they were inside Long Bay. You would have to be 100 or more to have seen an execution as a kid ?
But nice pics anyway. I think I've read about a place, which might be this, on the NSW south coast, the name eludes me though.....

----------


## Lily

> The school. 
> Many happy days were spent here. Everyone had a job to do, and if you failed to do your duty, you would get whacked unmercifully with the cane. The teacher had a cabinet with bamboo canes of all thicknesses and lengths. He would take great pleasure in pulling the different canes out, flexing them and making swishing sounds with them whilst you were awaiting punishment. Once, a fella pissed his pants during this process, to the immense amusement of the class.
> My job was to bring in sufficient firewood. One day I found a relatively harmless Whip Snake there, bought it in and put it in his desk drawer. The poor teacher got a hell of a fright and was also bitten on the hand when he tried to remove it. My classmates were laughing like drains. When asked who was responsible, no one snitched, so he caned the whole class except the girls. He was a poor unhappy bastard with a cranky face, and a wife as ugly as a hatful of bums.


 
There is definitely something not right about this. I have never seen an Australian school with 'School' written on it, especially in that kind of text.

Is it a model village? The curtains still hanging in the milliners house are a bit of a worry too, as well as the noose at the gaol.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> There is definitely something not right about this. I have never seen an Australian school with 'School' written on it, especially in that kind of text. Is it a model village? The curtains still hanging in the milliners house are a bit of a worry too, as well as the noose at the gaol.


You are probably a bit young Lil.

----------


## Lily

^ I very much doubt that!

----------


## Timpatco

So is it not Twofold Bay? Looks mighty like the old Boydtown ruins but taken some time ago..Presumably they are all NSW Govt endorsed B&B's by now...shudder.

As for Lily seeking a Harbour Master in inland NSW and Vic...with respect how would you even know how to spell "School." ??  :irish:

----------


## jandajoy

> I have never seen an Australian school with 'School'


Well, there you go. You don't know much do you?

----------


## Lily

> Well, there you go. You don't know much do you?


Have you? LIke that?

They normally have a board which says when they were established.

Not just 'School' written on the side of the building.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by jandajoy
> 
> Well, there you go. You don't know much do you?
> 
> 
> Have you? LIke that?
> 
> They normally have a board which says when they were established.
> 
> Not just 'School' written on the side of the building.


...the broader conspiracy continues, Lil.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Looks like bloody "Old Sydney Town" if you ask me ... jeez everyone knows that  :Smile:

----------


## Bexar County Stud

> Looks like bloody "Old Sydney Town" if you ask me ... jeez everyone knows that


Old Sydney Town - Unique Function Venue - Gosford Central Coast

----------


## Lily

And I have been there several times. :Smirk:  Many years ago though.

----------


## TizMe

It was surprising how long it took for the penny to drop. 

Even before they built OST, there used to be Australiana Village built out at Wilberforce. We used to do school excursions out there when I was a kid.

----------


## Ukan Kizmiaz

I thought it was Adelaide.    :mid:

----------


## Cujo

> I thought it was Adelaide.


Adelaide's a myth.

----------


## nidhogg

Tis been a while, but that sure as shit looks like the Welsh Folk Museum at St. Fagans.

----------


## Rattanaburi

Was this an old Leper colony? 

You must be quite old to have lived in a time where people were put in stocks. A lot of Aussies like to complain about how some Muslim societies punish people. Have they forgotten their past? How could a small town like that have so many criminals that would have top face death sentences? Was it a some sort of a prison island town? Maybe on an island? If its been abandoned for drought it must have been a undesireable place even in the past when people lived there. But home is home.

What foreign group owns the land there now?

----------


## abcdrom

> So is it not Twofold Bay? Looks mighty like the old Boydtown ruins but taken some time ago..Presumably they are all NSW Govt endorsed B&B's by now...shudder.
> 
> As for Lily seeking a Harbour Master in inland NSW and Vic...with respect how would you even know how to spell "School." ??


Clarencetown was one of the largest marine centers in S hemisphere a while back now its apit stop twixt Maitland and the Dungog riviera

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> How could a small town like that have so many criminals that would have top face death sentences? Was it a some sort of a prison island town? Maybe on an island?


Criminals, prison island, welcome to Australia. Johnny is an old bastard and has told me stories of seeing the descendants of convicts being flogged, held in shackles. Not sure if he saw anyone hung.

Shit it has only been about 40 years since our local indigenous folk were recognised by law as being human beings and not animals like Kangaroos and what not.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by abcdrom
> 
> How could a small town like that have so many criminals that would have top face death sentences? Was it a some sort of a prison island town? Maybe on an island?
> 
> 
> Criminals, prison island, welcome to Australia. Johnny is an old bastard and has told me stories of seeing the descendants of convicts being flogged, held in shackles. Not sure if he saw anyone hung.
> 
> Shit it has only been about 40 years since our local indigenous folk were recognised by law as being human beings and not animals like Kangaroos and what not.


Shouldn't this be in the Australia is Great thread?

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ Didn't think it'd fit in too well over there  :Wink:

----------

